# How do you quote a plowing job?



## mishnick

Hey guys & snowgirls too... I am a plow mechanic who is just installing a plow on my own truck for the first time, have installed hundreds of all sizes but never operated one. I have an F550 and haven't yet decided what to put on for a plow but I am rigged to run any Western Ultramount. I plan on either a wide-out or pro plow and some sort of sander, probably a Tornado or Ice breaker. 

My question is how do you decide what to bid on a parking lot or driveway for example? I understand that most sucessful operators have contracts where they get paid a retainer to be on standby snow or not and then they get more when they actually plow & sand.

Any insight on pricing policies would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## grandview




----------



## snocrete

Find a good local contractor and sub to them for a few years....you may find you'd rather stick to installing.


----------



## grandview

open your own shop. You'll make more money fixing other guys plows after they broke them.


----------



## JUNKYARD

Guys and girls 
this will be my first year in the snow plowing business , but now after reading the replys i am getting leary about getting into the plowing business show i rethink my plans
junkyard


----------



## MatthewG

JUNKYARD;1289267 said:


> Guys and girls
> this will be my first year in the snow plowing business , but now after reading the replys i am getting leary about getting into the plowing business show i rethink my plans
> junkyard


I wouldnt do it, chances are you will problably start smoking heavily from the stress and die at a young age.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

I say Sub from someone for a year or 2. When you figure out what you can plow and how long it takes, then you can get your own stuff. I , plow for someone full time then I have a few places that are my own accounts. Small apartment complex and several driveways. I find that I make more $$$ working for another company and they always can give you more work if I need it. Plus, I can bill the bulk of my time to one guy and one invoice which is 1 check. Billing for several driv es and waiting on several checks doesn't seem to add up the same. 

I sub from a company that has hand crews do all the sidewalks and stuff which is great. I can plow for 16 hours straight without getting out of the truck and stay warm. I even have the choice to plow NAKED if I wantet..... But I havn't. Yet! 
Long story short, You might have better luck as a sub to start out until you get some time under your blade.


----------



## BlackKnight07

JUNKYARD;1289267 said:


> Guys and girls
> this will be my first year in the snow plowing business , but now after reading the replys i am getting leary about getting into the plowing business show i rethink my plans
> junkyard


I'm in the same boat as you are after much research and asking dumb question, I'm just going to go for it. I'm going to try and Sub for a year or so and see if i like it, if Not..
I'll just sell the plow, its paided for.


----------



## grandview

The least you can do is grab a few driveways and try it out for the season.


----------

